# Ubuntu is loading but login screen is not loading



## apu (Jun 7, 2009)

I installed Ubuntu 8.10 as My Primary OS and Windows XP as Secondary OS.
On selecting Ubuntu from the boot loader menu its going to a blank screen after displaying Ubuntu loading screen. Its not asking for username and Password. Cursor is displaying on the blank screen and active. I have tried ctrl+alt+f2.I logged on the typed startx.But it is showing errors such as below.

Fatal server error:
Server is already active for display 0
If this is server is no longer running,remove /tmp/.xo-lock and start again.

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keygiving up.
xinit:Resource temporarily unavailable (error no11):unable to connect to x server

xinit:no such process (error no3):server error

Please help what do as I m a new user of ubuntu.Thanks.ray:


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

> Fatal server error:
> Server is already active for display 0
> If this is server is no longer running,remove /tmp/.xo-lock and start again.
> 
> ...


The above is telling you that, basically, xserver is already running. When you use CTRL+ALT+F2, all you're doing is switching to a virtual console. Xserver is still running on vc7. Instead, if the screen's blank, hit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE. This will shutdown x. This isn't really related to the problem.

For the blank screen issue, choose the Ubuntu recovery mode option from the GRUB menu. Login and then type startx. What happens?

Also, what video card are you using?


----------



## apu (Jun 7, 2009)

It is showing the same error message in the recovery mode too.I also tried to fix x-server in the recovery mode but in vain.I think there is no video card used in my pc.My monitor is directly connected to motherboard.Please help or I have to reinstall ubuntu.??Thank you.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The card is built in to your motherboard .. 

when booting try booting using safemode graphics (VESA) 

as a precaution against haveing problems later and BEFORE you do anything else .. back up your windows programs documents and partition for recovery in case anything goes bad.

you may need to re-install Ubuntu but this time after choosing your installation language ( booting from Live CD) choose F4 the safemode graphics, then enter , enter.
Do this only if you have no files in Ubuntu you want to keep and only after you have backed up your Windows installation and files


----------

